

Ask HN: Extracting the Twitter Social Graph - m0th87

I have an idea for a webapp, but I would need a local copy of the Twitter social graph to make it. Any suggestions on the easiest method of getting it?<p>Originally, I thought of creating an app, or using 80legs, to crawl Twitter's social graph API. But even if I were whitelisted (which allows 20,000 requests per hour) it would take months to finish. So instead I was hoping someone has made a CSV or database dump of a copy of the Twitter social graph, but I haven't found anything online. Is anyone aware if such a thing exists?<p>Surely someone else has had this same need. How did they go about doing this?
======
kellyjoseph
We'd love to talk with you about what you're building, our scrape is the most
complete outside of Twitter that we know of.

[http://blog.infochimps.org/2008/12/29/massive-scrape-of-
twit...](http://blog.infochimps.org/2008/12/29/massive-scrape-of-twitters-
friend-graph/) It has since grown to 40M users.

joe@infochimps.org

------
collint
Hmmm. I don't have it. If you don't find it, get whatever sample of the graph
you can now. If you can get people excited about the idea you can make it
happen.

------
jdrock
Check out Infochimps - they have a big Twitter data dump.

